# Samba PDC Verzweiflung

## sewulba

Hallo...

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich von meiner Domäne zwar aufgenommen werde, aber beim Anmelden in der Domäne bekomme ich folgende 2 Meldungen:

- Die Serverkopie des servergespeicherten Profils wurde nicht gefunden....

- Das lokale Benutzerprofil wurde nicht gefunden. Sie wer...

Meine smb.conf sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
[global]

   ## Server Identifikation - so meldet sich der Server im Netzwerk

   netbios name = NTPDC

   server string = Linux Samba Server %v (%h)

   workgroup = LINUX

   ## Welche Netzwerkkarte soll von Samba benutzt werden?

   interfaces = eth0

   ## Sicherheits- und Passwort-Einstellungen

   security = user

   encrypt passwords = true

   passdb backend = tdbsam

   obey pam restrictions = yes

   unix password sync = no

   passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

   passwd chat = *Enter\snew\sUNIX\spassword:* %n\n *Retype\snew\sUNIX\spassword:* %n\n .

   ## Domain-Einstellungen

   local master = yes

   preferred master = yes

   os level = 200

   domain master = yes

   domain logons = yes

   logon home = \\%L\home\samba\profile\%U

   logon path = \\%L\home\samba\profile\%U

   logon drive = h:

   logon script = %U.log.bat

#   profile acls = yes

#   hide files = /desktop.ini/ntuser.ini/NTUSER.*/Thumbs.db/

   ## DNS-Einstellungen

   wins support = yes

   name resolve order = wins lmhosts host bcast

   ## Log-Einstellungen

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 1000

   syslog = 0

   panic action = /usr/share/samba/panic-action %d

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY

   #socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   username map = /etc/samba/users.map

#======================= Share Definitions =======================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

   create mask = 0700

   directory mask = 0700

[profiles]

   comment = Profildateien

   path = /home/samba/profile

   valid users = %U

   browseable = no

   writeable = yes

   create mask = 0700

   directory mask = 0700

[netlogon]

   comment = Network Logon Service

   path = /home/samba/netlogon

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   share modes = no
```

Ich dreh noch durch. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mal wieder auf die Sprünge helfen.

Gruss Sewulba

----------

## tuxie

Hallo,

wie schaut es aus, exisitieren die User im Linux und auch im Samba? Kannst du auf deine Userverzeichnis zugreifen?

Ich persönlich würde dir von einem Servergspeichertem Profil abraten, das An/abmelden dauert immer ewig vorallem wenn man viele Daten im Profil drin hat.

Tschau Ingo

----------

## sewulba

 *tuxie wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> wie schaut es aus, exisitieren die User im Linux und auch im Samba? Kannst du auf deine Userverzeichnis zugreifen?
> 
> Ich persönlich würde dir von einem Servergspeichertem Profil abraten, das An/abmelden dauert immer ewig vorallem wenn man viele Daten im Profil drin hat.
> ...

 

Die User existieren im Linux und auch im Samba. Auf die Freigaben kann ich per Netzwerkumgebnung von Windoof XP Pro aus zugreifen. Ich habe nur Probleme mit dem blöden Profil!   :Confused: 

Vom Client aus:

```
smbclient -L linux -U "user"

Connection to LINUX failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)

aber

smbclient -L 192.168.0.8 -U "user"

PASSWORD: *************

Domain=[LINUX] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        profiles        Disk      Profildateien

        netlogon        Disk      Network Logon Service

        Daten           Disk      Daten

        Sonstiges       Disk      Sonstiges

        Backup$         Disk      Backup

        Micro           Disk      Micro

        Mini            Disk      Mini

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (Linux Samba Server)

        ruedi           Disk      Home Directories

Domain=[LINUX] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        NTPDC                Linux Samba Server

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        LINUX                NTPDC
```

WINS auf IP von PDC im Router eingestellt!

Hat aber leider auch nichts gebracht! Wo liegt der Fehler?

Gruss SEW

----------

## sewulba

Keine Ideen mehr? Ich komme wirklich nicht weiter!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Qubit

Hi,

ich würde es ebenfalls erstmal mit deaktiviertem Server-Profil versuchen.

Auskommentieren:

```

logon home

logon path

[profiles]

```

Stimmen die Berechtigungen auf Filesystemebene? (z.B)

```

chmod 775 /home/samba

chmod 755 /home/samba/netlogon

chmod 177 /home/samba/profiles 

```

Ansonsten würde ich mal das Loglevel über die folgenden Variablen hochdrehen

```

syslog = 0

log level = 0

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

```

Poste doch mal den relevanten Part des Logfiles.

Gruß Daniel

----------

